
Jump.js – a 0 dependency smooth scrolling es6 library - jaxgeller
https://github.com/callmecavs/jump.js
======
Albright
MY OPERATING SYSTEM SCROLLS WINDOWS SMOOTHLY JUST FINE AS IT IS I DON'T NEED
SOME HALF-BAKED JAVASCRIPT ON YOUR STUPID SITE CONTROLLING THIS FOR ME THANK
YOU

